# Crayons Aglow



## SpaceNut (Oct 25, 2006)

Created this picture of crayons (using neon, flourencent & glow-in-the-dark crayons) using blacklite for our camera club competition tonight. Wanted to enter something different & unique. What do you think?? C/C  OTE. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Claff (Oct 25, 2006)

If I were to do anything different, I'd just jumble the crayons so all the glow-in-the-dark ones didn't seem to be just clumped in the middle. The glowing effect really tails off in the top third and lower corners of the pic.

Otherwise, great concept.


----------



## SpaceNut (Oct 25, 2006)

Claff, I see your point. Thanks!


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 25, 2006)

definitely unique, i have never seen anything like it before.  those radioactive crayons almost look they are lit up from within...


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 25, 2006)

I am glad we came up with that idear.  I think the work turned out quite niceley


----------



## jlbrew3 (Oct 25, 2006)

It almost looks like there is a very small amount of light coming into the picture, and it is just striking those crayons that are the glow in the dark ones. Nice effect


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 26, 2006)

This makes me curious to see an assorted arrangement of ONLY the glow-in-the-dark crayons against a big, black background... or one glow-in-the-dark one neon coloured --- neatly next to each other. Could you make that photo just for me, maybe? Pretty please


----------



## SpaceNut (Oct 26, 2006)

LaFoto: I'd be happy to work on that photo for you. It'll take me a few days becuase I'll be busy at work thru Sunday. After that, I'll get right on it. Thanks!!


----------

